

Dow 28,000,000 - The Unbelievable Expectations of California's Pension System - grellas
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703315404575250822189252384.html?mod=WSJ_Opinion_LEFTSecond

======
artsrc
A 10% return is not unbelievable.

Between 9% and 10% per year gets you to 28e6 by 2099.

I would use 6% as a nice conservative number, but I would not sell much
business as a fund management sales guy saying that.

